
How the Pandemic Will End - dempedempe
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/how-will-coronavirus-end/608719/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> By the end of the summer, the pandemic will have directly killed 2.2
million Americans, notwithstanding those who will indirectly die as hospitals
are unable to care for the usual slew of heart attacks, strokes, and car
accidents.

Where does the "2.2 million" number come from? Does anyone know? It follows
from the citing of the Imperial College report but it does not seem to be
atttributed to the report itself.

~~~
MilnerRoute
I think the paragraph (and the author) meant that sentence to be taken as
attributed to the report's scenario -- meaning "if the virus is left
unchecked."

 _A study released by a team at Imperial College London concluded that if the
pandemic is left unchecked, those beds will all be full by late April. By the
end of June, for every available critical-care bed, there will be roughly 15
COVID-19 patients in need of one. By the end of the summer, the pandemic will
have directly killed 2.2 million Americans, notwithstanding those who will
indirectly die as hospitals are unable to care for the usual slew of heart
attacks, strokes, and car accidents. This is the worst-case scenario. To avert
it, four things need to happen—and quickly._

